# BRAID the PUZZLE game



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2009)

Guys, anyone playing BRAID?
Those who played Portal would surely love it. It has more challenge and fun than Portal.

Its 2D but gr8 visuals. 
Its one hell of a puzzle game.
Try it and lets here ur opinion on it.....


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 12, 2009)

Yup, Braid is an awesome game. Even better than Portal IMO.


----------



## chesss (Jun 12, 2009)

it feels more like an arcade style mario than a puzzle game.. 
and whats the objective of the game? I just keeep running through doors


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2009)

chesss said:


> it feels more like an arcade style mario than a puzzle game..
> and whats the objective of the game? I just keeep running through doors


U had a gf who is a princess.
She is been kidnapped and u r finding her (same story as Mario but with more romantic angle, read them when displayed.)
In game u get to interact different worlds and in every world time and space acts differently.  In game u need to collect pieces of puzzles which are scattered in every level. And this is where the challenge comes. Reaching to them and getting them are too tough. Requires patience and brain. Its always how u use the environment to get ur job done.
Try it, its awesome. Its screenshots won't be that influencing but try to experience it on ur own and form ur own opinion


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> U had a gf who is a princess.
> She is been kidnapped and u r finding *him*


Ahem...him...Are you sure? 

Anyway it's a really brain racking game. It's very innovative in a way & also thought provoking in terms of level design. Although the end left me confused.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 13, 2009)

@wow, u even finished the game!!!
Then help me solving some puzzles.
How do I get these two pieces.
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/39579_0jyii/Braid_world2_stage2.JPG


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 13, 2009)

A lot of us out here finished the game when it came out. Me, Shekar & Ajay. I suppose Ajay was the first to do it. 

From your image, it seem like you'll have to get 1 piece from the next stage "Hunt" & one from "Leap of Faith". That would allow you to get the puzzle piece which is on the top most end. The one below it needs that bouncing goomba to be brought down to get it. 

Here's how it works. Get the puzzle piece from "Hunt" level & the very first puzzle piece from the "Leap of Faith". Head back to your current level & stand near the puzzle picture. Re-arrange the puzzle in such a way that the part of the puzzle which has a brownish bridge, connects with the bridge on the top (where the goomba is walking). Make sure you align it properly. If you do this correctly it will allow the goomba to walk over it & fall down. Once that happens, run toward him & bounce on top of him to get the puzzle which is just above to exit door. 

For the top most puzzle, Just connect both those puzzle pieces I mentioned to get earlier, it will form a big plank like bridge, align it to the existing bridge (where goomba walks), yet again. Run towards the other side & jump while you're on the edge & you should make it on the plank which has the next puzzle.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2009)

How to run BRAID on VISTA? After installation it throws error dx3d_dx9 dll missing.
But VISTA has DX10 and this error is because DX9?

What to do?
I've downloaded that particular dll? Do I use it?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 14, 2009)

It's a missing Direct X file error. If you have already downloaded it, then copy it into your System32 directory of the Windows folder.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 14, 2009)

ok, done. Downloaded latest dx10 runtime installable. It fixed the issue.
In vista running it with windowed mode, 15fps and without post-processing


----------



## Indyan (Jun 15, 2009)

Its a wonderful game, but its damn hard. I finished level 2 completely, but struggling to get all the pieces from other levels.


----------



## chesss (Jun 17, 2009)

OK I figured it out, was impateint in the beginning.. 

anyhow , its one the most beautiful game out there.  Even the music is awesome - You can listen on youtube


----------



## Techn0crat (Jun 17, 2009)

@rhitwick
How to run it in windowed mode?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

^^
Alt+Enter


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 17, 2009)

braid.exe -60fps -windowed -no_post

is the command line argument.


----------



## voljin1987 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody tried using the editor?


----------



## amitash (Jun 19, 2009)

@rhitwick: run in compatibility mode for xp sp2...tat worked like a charm for me.

The game itself is awesome...finished it 3 days after it came out for PC.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2009)

amitash said:


> @rhitwick: run in compatibility mode for xp sp2...tat worked like a charm for me.
> 
> The game itself is awesome...finished it 3 days after it came out for PC.


I'm in XP and no issues for me.
It was Vista on my frnd's lappy.

But I'm stuck in "Hunt" chapter for Irreversible world.


----------



## amitash (Jun 21, 2009)

^oh yea, i was stuck for a while in that one too, the tip is to start hunting from the top and not from the bottom...Oh and beware of killing the lion on the middle level that will help you jumpp to the key, kill that last.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2009)

What if I don't collect all the pieces? I missed that part earlier. I just couldn't do.
<edited, the damn forum doesn't allow me leave things the way I want>
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40391_dsvlt/World4_hunt.JPG
I went by killing them in the given order. Now I got that I've kill 5th one by jumping on its head and at the same time I'd get up on the upper platform to kill the 6th one. But the jump is not high enough in however way I do it. Any tips anyone? (Only this piece is left in this world)

Well I moved on and now I'm stuck here. (World 5, stage3)
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/40390_tdpjd/World5-stage3.JPG
How do I get that part?


----------



## amitash (Jun 21, 2009)

for the hunt, you need to jump over and then kill certain lions...in the end, when you kill the one that helos you jump to the top, you need to jump on it thrice to get the altitude and then kill it and go....this might help:
*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/7637

As for world 5, glowing purple things arent affected by your ghost, like the key or the door in this case, try this:
*www.imgx.org/public/viewset/7638

rewinds are indicated by the blue pen, and normal gameplay by red

firstly dont wake the rabit, when you start, climb up, go take the key, come back, jump as far as possible across the gap and die, then rewind back all the way till indicated and go stand as close to the edge of the platform as possible, your ghost self will go back, take the key, jump and since your standing at the edge, it will hand you the key and it will die, you can then go open the door.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2009)

^thanx. At last I did both of them!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2009)

Finished!!!
Wow!!! awesome game. It tops Portal for me.

But what was that? What does it mean? I mean the ending?
After brainfcuk movie we r getting brainfcuk games too??
Anyone...wat was dat?


----------



## ico (Mar 3, 2011)

total mindfu(k.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 3, 2011)

& thats the beauty of braid, the ending makes the game a lot more special & takes it to a whole new level..btw, isn't this thread 2 years old?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 3, 2011)

^so what, ICO is running two years late 

b/w BRAID never gets old.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

One of the best games i have ever played. The background scores are scintilating. Takes the mind and soul to a different level.

Trully soul stirring tracks. The puzzles are well made. Hats off to the developers.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2011)

vickybat said:


> One of the best games i have ever played. The background scores are scintilating. Takes the mind and soul to a different level.
> 
> Trully soul stirring tracks. The puzzles are well made. Hats off to the developers.



actually this game was developed by jonathan blow & david hellman did the visuals...so it was a two man team only.

Source- Wikipedia


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

Goddamn I can't get all the pictures from even the first chapter. Crap how am I going to complete it.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ You got to try even harder. Its one of the best puzzle games ever made.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

Man I tried. But the ****ing picture is placed where I can't reach. The protagonist just don't jump that high.


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Man I tried. But the ****ing picture is placed where I can't reach. The protagonist just don't jump that high.


hahahaha


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Man I tried. But the ****ing picture is placed where I can't reach. The protagonist just don't jump that high.



I will give you a small hint. Try moving the picture accordingly.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> I will give you a small hint. Try moving the picture accordingly.


What do you mean by accordingly bro??? My problem is that I can't collect all the pictures and please for god sake don't give small hints give bigger hints this game is ****ing hard.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What do you mean by accordingly bro??? My problem is that I can't collect all the pictures and please for god sake don't give small hints give bigger hints this game is ****ing hard.



well he means the image that you have to assemble..


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> What do you mean by accordingly bro??? My problem is that I can't collect all the pictures and please for god sake don't give small hints give bigger hints this game is ****ing hard.


lol, it would spoil the game for ya.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Yeah I know that but how the hell would I assemble images if I have 6 of 12???


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Yeah I know that but how the hell would I assemble images if I have 6 of 12???


Think different.

This is not usual Mario-style platformer.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

Goddamn Hallf an hour in game for one bloody piece of picture.


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Goddamn Hallf an hour in game for one bloody piece of picture.


so, did you do it or not?


----------



## Joker (Mar 4, 2011)

braid rocks.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Goddamn Hallf an hour in game for one bloody piece of picture.



First level of first chapter is hard. Collecting the last piece is really tough here. I would say this is one of the toughest trick to do. At this level it tests your brain and out-of-the box thinking.

I spent two days behind it and at last took help of youtube


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> so, did you do it or not?


Yeah a improvement of course. from 6 to 7. LOL.   . Bloody hell no game hasn't tested my brain that much and this keeps freaking me.



			
				rhitwick said:
			
		

> First level of first chapter is hard. Collecting the last piece is really tough here. I would say this is one of the toughest trick to do. At this level it tests your brain and out-of-the box thinking.


Man I just got 7 pics out of 12.

---------- Post added at 11:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Got 9 out of 12. Damn took my brains out. Now can't play it till tomorrow .


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2011)

It shouldn't take this long, really.

Just use your head more. Don't forget, you can move back in time.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> It shouldn't take this long, really.


Man two of pics are just above my head but goddamn that boy just don't jump higher and there are no balls like enemies to get a higher jump. Actually I am not completing game I am collecting each and every pic before playing next world.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2011)

What a game, and what an ending. Just Wow.

P.S.: Yet to start with ze stars campaign.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 23, 2011)

This is one of the most amazing puzzle games around. Just finish it yourself, even if takes a month. It'll be worth it, believe me.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 23, 2011)

Is Braid only for XBox? Can't I play it on my PC?
I am not much of a gamer (not due to my choice). But the reviews here for this game are incredible. You need to manipulate Time in order to get things done in this game. And this is enough for me to make me mad, to try it.


----------



## ico (Apr 23, 2011)

Braid is available for PC.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 23, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Is Braid only for XBox? Can't I play it on my PC?
> I am not much of a gamer (not due to my choice). But the reviews here for this game are incredible. You need to manipulate Time in order to get things done in this game. And this is enough for me to make me mad, to try it.



Available for Windows, Linux, and Mac OS X. Go get it dude.


----------



## sggupta95 (Dec 3, 2012)

braid is an awesome game.i would suggest everyone to play without getting any hint,otherwise  what's the point.it's not that hard,it may take many playthroughs.there are secret stars in the game,now getting them is another thing.they are hidden very well,compared to them the normal game would seem easy.i doubt many people could find them on their own,so you would need help for finding them.otherwise i don't think you should play with hints.


----------



## ceciliaspicer (Jan 31, 2013)

i really love to play PUZZLE game but i still not play BRAID.
sure i will play this game.


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Mar 24, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> U had a gf who is a princess.
> She is been kidnapped and u r finding her (same story as Mario but with more romantic angle, read them when displayed.)
> In game u get to interact different worlds and in every world time and space acts differently.  In game u need to collect pieces of puzzles which are scattered in every level. And this is where the challenge comes. Reaching to them and getting them are too tough. Requires patience and brain. Its always how u use the environment to get ur job done.
> Try it, its awesome. Its screenshots won't be that influencing but try to experience it on ur own and form ur own opinion



isnt the theme same as Limbo ???? Limbo is much more better i guess.....


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 24, 2013)

emailvarunchandak said:


> isnt the theme same as Limbo ???? Limbo is much more better i guess.....


Braid came first. And Limbo has a debatable storyline. None is sure if the girl is his GF or mother


----------



## thetechfreak (May 11, 2013)

Finally I've started playing this game. Had this game since ages but never played it.
Only around 30 minutes into the game and the puzzles really make you work hard. Already completed a boss fight.

The journey in this game will be interesting


----------



## rajnusker (May 11, 2013)

I had played it a bit, good game.

I had played it a bit, good game.


----------



## digit1191 (May 26, 2013)

Braid was too good. I played it 2 yrs ago i think. Solved 58 puzzles..for the remaining 2 I saw youtube


----------

